# Do you see anyone in this years draft class as the next great scorer?



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Eric Gordon?
Beasley? what do you guys think?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Gordon is my early favorite. I liken him to a bigger Ben Gordon (not because of the name) in that they're both undersized 2s that are explosive athletes and versatile, efficient scorers. The thing that separates him from other interesting 2s is his elite outside shooting ability, to go with driving game. I'm not sure exactly how effective he'll be on defense and distributing the ball, but as far as scoring, the kid has all the tools to be an instant 20+ppg guy. nbadraft.net compares him to Mitch Richmond, which I can understand in that Mitch was an instant elite NBA scoring 2 from his first game and remained there for 10 years. I get more excited about Rose's game overall, but as far as raw scoring ability, Eric is the most intriguing for me. I think he can become a consistent 23-25ppg guy in the league.

Beasley should be an immediate 20ppg guy as well. The guy has a very versatile game, and even if he never settles on a position, he'll cause mismatches wherever he plays. No reason he can't be a 20/10 combo F a ala Antawn Jamison. Beasley is nastier, though. I think he has 25ppg potential as well, but I'm just higher on Gordon overall as a scorer. Like Rose, I don't think I could pass on Beasley's overall game, though.

Mayo is talented and is absolutely not afraid to take shots. The thing with OJ is that I think he wants to be the go-to scorer first, but he also wants to be unselfish. I think he'll ultimately put up as many, or more, points as Gordon will, but will do it in a less-efficient way. He'll put up big numbers, but I'm not sure he's gonna help a lot of games, a la - Arenas, Marbury, Crawford, etc. The guy is a talent, though, and if I had to choose right now, I'd have to take him before Gordon.

I think Koufos, Batum, and Budinger have 18-22ppg potential, but I don't think they're exactly in the same class as these three. Chase has potential to be there, but I'm not completely sold on him. Bayless probably belongs with this 2nd group as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I totally agree with R.S. about Gordon. That kid is special.

But what about Derrick Rose? The guy is a speedster. He not only creates for other guys, but he can score whenever he wants.

Those two are my favorites right now for this topic.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

TM said:


> I totally agree with R.S. about Gordon. That kid is special.
> 
> But what about Derrick Rose? The guy is a speedster. He not only creates for other guys, but he can score whenever he wants.
> 
> Those two are my favorites right now for this topic.


I kind of neglected Rose in my post. I think Derrick will be a great scorer as well, should consistently top 20ppg. The thing with Rose is that I think he's more of a legit distributor than Mayo or Gordon, and therefore his point totals may be a little lower. Of course, he could turn out to be a DWade type and get 30ppg to go with 7apg. His outside shot is of some concern, but his ability to blow by virtually everyone makes up for that, and probably then some. 

I think Rose is the best overall prospect in this class, though. The guy just causes havoc everywhere - attacking the basket, passing, grabbing rebounds, flying to rim to block shots, etc. I think it's safe to say he's the best point prospect since Kidd - if you call him a PG. Reminds me of something between Payton and Wade, is which very, very valuable.

But for scoring, and scoring alone, I like Eric the most out of this bunch.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Derrick Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enough said


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Of all the frosh i would say Mayo would be the next great scorer, not saying he's the best because i think there are others better but he'll put up numbers at any level. As for Rose i am going to have to see an outside shot to convince me he is going to be a big scorer, sort of gives you that Jason Kidd and Gary Payton ability to push the ball though.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Depends on what you mean by "great scorer." If you mean a truly great (as in unique) scorer, I'd say no. Nobody is likely to be a consistently 25+ ppg NBA scorer. But if you mean a guy whose average in his prime is 20 ppg or so (with maybe a couple of better seasons), sure, there are guys with that potential. Most have been named above.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

There is no weak part of Eric Gordon's scoring ability. He'll usually be the best shooter on the court whenever he plays, from any range, but it's hard to decide if his greatest asset is his jumper or his ability to take it to the basket and finish, or especially get fouled. He's a 90%+ shooter from the line as well.

That's not to say there isn't a weakness in his game, because I think he has a lot to go in terms of ball handling and not playing recklessly.

But, I think his defense is almost as good as his offense. He's got the ability to lock his man down solidly.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Eric Gordon


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Eric Gordon can definatley be a Mitch Richmond type scorer.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> I kind of neglected Rose in my post. I think Derrick will be a great scorer as well, should consistently top 20ppg. The thing with Rose is that I think he's more of a legit distributor than Mayo or Gordon, and therefore his point totals may be a little lower. Of course, he could turn out to be a DWade type and get 30ppg to go with 7apg. His outside shot is of some concern, but his ability to blow by virtually everyone makes up for that, and probably then some.
> 
> I think Rose is the best overall prospect in this class, though. The guy just causes havoc everywhere - attacking the basket, passing, grabbing rebounds, flying to rim to block shots, etc. I think it's safe to say he's the best point prospect since Kidd - if you call him a PG. *Reminds me of something between Payton and Wade, is which very, very valuable.*
> 
> But for scoring, and scoring alone, I like Eric the most out of this bunch.


you frequent nbadraft.net, don't you...


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Eric Gordon easily....

This is why it was a great rule for HS players to go to college for at least one year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cant believe people are saying Mayo. I dont view chuckers as great scorers.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> you frequent nbadraft.net, don't you...


I do, along with DE, RealGM, ESPN, etc, but I also have my own brain. They're both 6'4, excellent athletes, great defenders, great scorers, very good, but not elite, distributors, and average outside shooters; they didn't pull the comparison out of a hat. I have a lot of posts in this draft forum; feel free to inspect them for plagiarism if you feel inclined.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> I do, along with DE, RealGM, ESPN, etc, but I also have my own brain. They're both 6'4, excellent athletes, great defenders, great scorers, very good, but not elite, distributors, and average outside shooters; they didn't pull the comparison out of a hat. I have a lot of posts in this draft forum; feel free to inspect them for plagiarism if you feel inclined.


whoa, whoa, whoa...stop being so defensive...i read that on nbadraft.net, so i was just wondering man...


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree with you on Rose being the best prospect Rebel Sun but Gordon might be the best scorer coming in the league.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Matthew Maurer said:


> I agree with you on Rose being the best prospect Rebel Sun but Gordon might be the best scorer coming in the league.


I'm with you on both, MM. I think Rose is the best draftable prospect this year, and he's continuing to distance himself from the pack, IMO; not so much that he's blowing everyone away as much as the flaws of the other elite prospects are being revealed. I've never been 100% on Beasley; I think he's too much a of a combo. I'm not a huge fan of building around a combo F. If Mike were an outstanding shotblocker, maybe, but I'm not gonna take an angry Antawn over Derrick.

I think Gordon is the best scorer coming into the league, with Beasley right behind him. Rose may be a step behind them at the beginning, but he could very well blow past them in a short amount of time. I think Bayless has some Arenas potential, but Gilbert is an anomaly. I'd say Eric is the surest thing in terms of scoring; he should be fun to watch for a very long time in the league.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Rose probably can and will be able to score 20+ a night but he's more in the mold of Kidd/Nash, more to Kidd b/c of shooting touch, in that he is going to look to create for others first. Mayo is more of Arenas/Billups mold. I think if he can be a bit more like Billups he will be a monster in this league. Beasley is going to be a 20+ guy easily, jamsion is a good comparison but I think he will end up shooting the 3 better than Antwan. The other guy to watch is Jerryd Bayless this guy is a true combo guard and can score from everywhere. Against A&M a few weeks ago he just simply took over and dominated that game. It was great to watch. I didn't talk about Gordon but I think everyone has basically said the same things.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

this will be a loaded draft with a couple great scorers


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I doubt this draft is "loaded" with great scorers. Gordon to me is the only guy to me, who looks like he could be a 27 ppg scorer (outside of Mayo) a few years. Although, with everyone sharing the basketball so much this year, it might be hard to get a read on what some can do.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> this will be a loaded draft with a couple great scorers


That's informative.

Care to share who you think these people are?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Wolves are in a pretty pathetic situation right now
i think if Beasley/Gordon/Mayo go there in a few years they should probably put up a 25 a game season

i'm not sure if anyone of the 3 can keep that up for more than a season
Beasley and Gordon are the more likely candidates though IMO


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> That's informative.
> 
> Care to share who you think these people are?


beasley, rose, gordon, mayo. i would put them all on the list for sure. But then you have a lot of other guys that have to potiental to turn into a great scorer as well.
I'm not as informed about batum as a should be. budinger and greene have both impressed me as well. there are also a couple of guys that could come out next year that could be great scorers as well.
My opinion is there is four obvious ones and a few more outside of that. The draft is going to be loaded in general, but i see 4 great players in this draft at least.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Your fan clubs look like they've sprung leaks.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

nbanoitall's signature said:


> If I've offended any of you in any way. I apologize. I'm Gay, and I'm going to rehab


What in the...?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, i read that...all i can say is wow...

None the less - a few guys have potential to be big time scorers in this league.

Gordon
Beasley
Mayo

would all be up there in the possible column, but I dont think any of them is the next Allen Iverson or anything. They should be around 20ppg in a few years though.

Durant, however, could be a 25+ scorer in the league as soon as next year.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

how about chris douglas roberts???

and perhaps blake griffin...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Gordon looks like he'll be the best pure scorer, but I don't really think he'll be great, in the Kobe/Arenas/Iverson class, and I think his size and skillset has a lot to do with that. It's going to depend on what team drafts him and what kind of system he ends up playing in, but I see him best as a 6th man.

There are going to be a lot of guys capable of the 19-25 ppg range, but no guys capable of going for 45 any given night.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> There are going to be a lot of guys capable of the 19-25 ppg range, but no guys capable of going for 45 any given night.


I disagree. Eric Gordon averages 8.5 FTA per game in college and is a very good outside shooter. The blueprint for scoring 45 in the NBA is to go to the foul line 18 times, and Gordon has shown a knack for getting to the line; and when he gets there he shoots 85%.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I disagree. Eric Gordon averages 8.5 FTA per game in college and is a very good outside shooter. The blueprint for scoring 45 in the NBA is to go to the foul line 18 times, and Gordon has shown a knack for getting to the line; and when he gets there he shoots 85%.


And he usually gets better than 85%. This year seems to be an aberration in that department. Usually he gets about 93%.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think Beasley is going to be a pretty efficient scorer. His midrange game is excellent. He would excel in a pick and pop situation. He also moves well for a big guy. 20 ppg in a year or two isn't out of the question


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> how about chris douglas roberts???
> 
> and perhaps blake griffin...


I really dont see Blake Griffin putting up great scoring numbers in the pro game. I guess he could always become more skilled, but I see every NBA point he gets coming the ugly way. His athleticism is definitely intriguing, but until I see that midrange game and freethrow show up Im going to say no to this.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HB said:


> I think Beasley is going to be a pretty efficient scorer. His midrange game is excellent. He would excel in a pick and pop situation.


*Beasley & Wade* running Pick & Pop/Roll all night :gopray:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep praying NAB...please keep praying...

I really would love to see that tandem, but id be happy with any lotto pick right now...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG44 said:


> Keep praying NAB...please keep praying...
> 
> I really would love to see that tandem, but id be happy with any lotto pick right now...


Yea same.. Hopefully you and SD's avy can help us get those picks too :biggrin:

Hm he's not SD anymore is he.. Don't wanna write DQ_for_3 though it's too long...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im still getting used to the DQ one, but thats big wraps for SD to give his name to a rookie.

I spose he did do that previously, when he was known as Caron_Butler - that seemed to turn out well.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG44 said:


> I spose he did do that previously, when he was known as Caron_Butler - that seemed to turn out well.


just not with us.. 

and yea, I was gona change my name but I can't be bothered now.. maybe after our pick this season..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ohh...but I like referring to u as NAB!

Scoring isnt everything though. Rose will be a very good player in this league, but I dont expect him to lead the league in scoring. Playmaking, Defense, Intangibles can be just as important as scoring. 

Having said that - if ur picking at the top of the draft, u want a guy who can put the ball in the basket. Beasley can do it. Gordan and Mayo can do it. Im interested to see how this group pans out, I think a lot will depend on which team they go to.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG44 said:


> Ohh...but I like referring to u as NAB!
> 
> Scoring isnt everything though. Rose will be a very good player in this league, but I dont expect him to lead the league in scoring. Playmaking, Defense, Intangibles can be just as important as scoring.
> 
> Having said that - if ur picking at the top of the draft, u want a guy who can put the ball in the basket. Beasley can do it. Gordan and Mayo can do it. Im interested to see how this group pans out, I think a lot will depend on which team they go to.


Yea but don't know if you heard, my friend made this account and after the first posts (probly like few hundred) I took over instead of making my own, so thought I'd change the name and start over :biggrin:
Maybe after we draft a rookie I might, otherwise I'll stay I guess, not like anyone else on our team is worth naming after :laugh:

Yea if you got the #1 pick, I'd look for someone who can really score and have the biggest impact. I'd say thats Beasley.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Rawse said:


> What in the...?


ask Sir Charles, he said it


----------



## highlite15 (Dec 24, 2007)

Gordon for sure with Beasley close behind. He can score inside and outside and will pose problems if you put a slower 4 man on him or a smaller 3.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Gordon, Beasley, and Mayo. Rose maybe a lightning bolt but he's not a scorer he's a pass first PG he's not gonna look for his shot 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or 4th. Maybe thats an exaggeration but he's not gonna look to score first.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

highlite15 said:


> Gordon for sure with Beasley close behind. He can score inside and outside and will pose problems if you put a slower 4 man on him or a smaller 3.


I don't know man, I just don't like Beasley's midrange game at all.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

What about Bayless? I have seem people and nbadraft.net compare him to Arenas.


----------

